# Super Sabrelite conversion to LED



## bismic (May 14, 2013)

New member here - trying to search (but not successful at the first few attempts) for a thread on the conversion of an older Super Sabrelite to LED.

I was told that there was a thread on it in this forum. Could someone post a link to it if there in fact is one?

I am thinking that a P60 style module looks like it could be made to work. Very much a newb - sorry.

Thanks.
mark


----------



## bismic (May 19, 2013)

Here is the module I was looking at:

http://www.batteryjunction.com/5-mode-led-upgrade-r2.html

Not sure if it will work or not, but the info at the bottom says the Pelican M6 can take it with some modifications.

All input welcome


----------



## WriteAway (May 19, 2013)

I use a stock incan SuperSabre, and I'm not sure that the plastic body will take the heat this drop-in will generate. More knowledgeable members can give some specific advice. I like my SS with the incan, it has a long throw and still has the original bulb going strong.


----------



## bismic (May 20, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. I found the SabreLite model number (it was hard to find and worn down) - it is a Model #2000.

I guess you are right about taking the heat. Doesn't seem like anything is available for this model.

I finally figured out the P60 module (M6 size) is too small.


----------



## WriteAway (May 20, 2013)

Hang in there. Maybe someone has figured a lower-power led drop-in/conversion that will work and will comment. I don't plan on switching my SS over unless Pelican stops offering the incan lamp assembly.


----------



## PCC (May 25, 2013)

A search would have turned up this thread


----------

